# Antrim Lake Carp on the fly



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Was over at Antrim Lake this past weekend to get a few stockers on the fly.
Caught several small trout on top. The bite slowed down, so I switched to a size 14 rainbow warrior/beadhead nymph. As I let my fly drift across the bottom, I see this huge carp come right past my fly and turn on a dime and blast my bait. I thought for sure he was going to toast me..... The 4wt kicked his butt .


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice fish. I was trying to present to a couple carp yesterday but I couldn't place the fly right.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Great fish. They are fun to catch on the fly rod. How was Antrim? Still a zoo?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a better trophy than any stocker trout! Great fish.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Ya.. Its hard to find anywhere to park after work hours. But there are plenty of bass around and some trout left. There where two bass that one was so big.. he looked like a snook in the water. I fish a lot of saltwater so that's what she reminded me of, just terrorizing the trout lol.. At least this spring the stockers are not really hitting bait so most of the bait guys gave up already. Last time I was there I was like 6-15 all on top lol.. Lost a lot of fish.


----------

